# Moose sighting possible?



## kgilby (Aug 30, 2007)

We'll be backpacking in the Whites, somewhere, around Columbus Day and I was hoping to catch sight of a moose while there.  Is that likely to happen at this time of year?  Where would our chances be better than average for spotting one?


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2007)

*moose.......*

You shouldn't have too much trouble seeing some in relatively shallow sections of ponds containing weeds growing on the bottom.  Like most wild animals, they shy away from hords of people....so wherever the crowds are...most likely the animals won't be...
Other than feeding in the ponds, they usually wait till early evening to come out into the open....   ....hope that helps a little.
Around Columbus Day...don't get as close to them as you'd normally be comfortable with.....it's getting close to their mating season....I think....and they're usualy running all around, throughout the woods in October.   They're often a little more aggressive as well.

$.01


----------



## LongStep (Aug 31, 2007)

the last two times coming home from north Conway we saw moose right off the highway in the woods. I always drive slow on that highway and keep an open eye to spot some moose.


----------



## Angus (Aug 31, 2007)

additional comment re: ponds and swampy areas - early morning or dusk. seems like if I'm on 302 above crawford notch or in franconia notch, I always see them. if you want to be guaranteed go to Errol - there everywhere!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Aug 31, 2007)

RT 16 /26 in NH / ME the route from Rangeley through NH to Bethel is packed with Moose.  Dawn or Dusk.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Monkeybrook, are there pies out on the way to scew auger falls still? Looking for Sat night desert.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 31, 2007)

MonkeyBrook said:


> RT 16 /26 in NH / ME the route from Rangeley through NH to Bethel is packed with Moose. Dawn or Dusk.


 
I always see them in Grafton Notch park (route 26) when we go looking for them. Just before dusk.


----------



## kgilby (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks to EVERYBODY!*

Thanks for all the replies.  I have been looking for moose every time we get out into the woods for the last 16 years, since I saw a beautiful bull with a great rack right next to the road in Yellowstone just after we entered the park.  I didn't stop, figuring they must be everywhere, and haven't seen one since.


----------



## alpino (Sep 17, 2007)

I never seem to find moose when I'm looking for them. They seem to appear on the side of the road when you least expect it. But one place that I have seen them quite often is along the Kancamagus. If you come upon a trafic jam in the middle of nowhere, there is probably a moose up ahead. 

Bob R, I hiked the western half of the Grafton Loop Trail last week (near Screw Auger Falls) and afterwards on the way back to Bethel I came across the pie stand. Lots of pies and jellies. I had blueberry pie for lunch. It was excellent.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 17, 2007)

BobR, the pie lady rocks.  Mid-day on weekends, and you are guaranteed a great pie.  Havent tried the pickles but next time up I am buying some.


----------



## SKIER4LIFE1281 (Sep 17, 2007)

ya there area lot of moose that ive seen on route 16 into rangeley     a lot especially at around 6-7 pm this time of year


----------



## kgilby (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thanks alpino & skier4life*

We'll be in those areas and will definitely be watching for them.


----------



## SKIER4LIFE1281 (Sep 18, 2007)

make sure that u drive slow and really look in the woods drive at like 5- 15mph and let other drivers pass, i was up there in july and saw a few and if ur lucky you will find quite a few actually that is highly likely.


----------



## kgilby (Sep 19, 2007)

SKIER4LIFE1281 said:


> make sure that u drive slow and really look in the woods drive at like 5- 15mph and let other drivers pass, i was up there in july and saw a few and if ur lucky you will find quite a few actually that is highly likely.



The locals are gonna love me - I'll have to keep an eye on the rear view mirror, too.


----------



## Hiking New England (Sep 23, 2007)

I have made tons of drives up north, simply to see moose. I found the best spot is the "13 mile woods", in Errol following the Androscoggin River.

I usually get up there around 7am. There have been times when the moose are so thick that you need to drive VERY carefully. I can see five or six on some days.

Nice drive, good times.


----------



## kgilby (Sep 23, 2007)

Hiking New England said:


> I have made tons of drives up north, simply to see moose. I found the best spot is the "13 mile woods", in Errol following the Androscoggin River.
> 
> I usually get up there around 7am. There have been times when the moose are so thick that you need to drive VERY carefully. I can see five or six on some days.
> 
> Nice drive, good times.



Thanks - it sounds like spotting a moose may not be as tough as I imagined.  Everyone here has been really helpful.  Thanks again.


----------



## SKIER4LIFE1281 (Sep 23, 2007)

ya im going up there  around columbus day too in the rangeley/oquossoc area


----------



## Hiking New England (Sep 24, 2007)

cool, post some pictures if you get any.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is the one we saw on Rt 16 in late August.

View attachment 912


----------



## Hiking New England (Sep 25, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## kgilby (Sep 25, 2007)

*Great shot*



MonkeyBrook said:


> Here is the one we saw on Rt 16 in late August.



Looks like you couldn't get much closer - they're right next to the road!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, we were right across street from this guy.  He was doing his thing, one of my kids screamed and we scared him....I thought he was going to come at me....I jumped in car and backed way up.  We watched him for about 10 minutes.  I couldnt believe how fast some of the cars were going on that side of the road.


----------



## kgilby (Oct 19, 2007)

*Update*

Well, unfortunately I didn't see a moose while in the Whites - bummer.  Thanks for all the suggestions, though.  But my wife saw a bear cross a stream about 50 yards from where we sat having lunch on a trail, which was cool.  I guess we'll have to go back and try again - it is a beautiful area and we hit it with the colors just about at their peak.


----------



## SKIER4LIFE1281 (Oct 21, 2007)

well i didnt see any moose when i went searching on route 16 while i was there on columbus day weekend. they must have known it was moose season ( Moose season started on columbus day). Maybe i didnt see a live moose but i saw about 6 moose from hunting season in oquossoc.


----------



## kgilby (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, that probably helps explain the dearth of moose, I think I'd disappear for a while myself.  We were up early and out until just about dark every day, too.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 21, 2007)

The Moose are everywhere!! 

Believe it or not a couple of weeks ago a moose passed through my neighborhood early one Saturday morning. This may not sound out of the ordinary but considering that I live within 2 miles of the center of one of the larger cities in Connecticut it was the last place I expected to see a moose! Unfortunately the poor animal was unresponsive to the tranquilizers and seeing as it was headed straight for a limited access highway it was shot and killed. 

BTW, The meat from that the animal yielded was donated to the Connecticut Food Bank, part of the Hunt to Feed program.


----------



## SKIER4LIFE1281 (Oct 21, 2007)

ya i live in the fairfield  country region too a nd i heard about that moose being killed by fairfield police near the merritt parkway. about 2 days after i read something about the same thing happening in waterbury with the moose and the police shooting it.   i think it is pretty kool that they are living in this area but with all the roads and traffic it wont end up so well.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 31, 2007)

last moose I saw in the car was easter 2005, on Route 23 in Blandford,  south of the mass pike & not far from the Route 8 corridor that would link up with Waterbury.


----------



## alpino (Nov 1, 2007)

Between hiking and skiing I spend quite a lot of time in the mountains of NH and most years I see at least a few moose. But this year I haven't seen any yet. At least not live ones. On Labor Day weekend I was driving through Pinkham Notch on my way to Mt Waumbek and saw one lying on the side of the road. Looked like the poor thing was probably hit by a car. Then in Sept I was hiking the western half of the Grafton Loop Trail in Maine and I came across the skull of a moose right on the side of the trail. It was a bit spooky but a very interesting find. Hopefully before the year's out I'll see a live one.


----------

